# 2015 Golf Thread



## xwhaler (Apr 27, 2015)

Figured now is as good a time as any to start this.
Anyone been out yet?    I was at my local course (Exeter CC, Exeter NH) playing 9 yesterday for the 1st time.
Played alright...better than the normal 1st day of the season goes after not touching clubs since late October.
Course came through the tough winter in okay shape but the greens did take a beating on some holes.


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Figured now is as good a time as any to start this.
> Anyone been out yet?    I was at my local course (Exeter CC, Exeter NH) playing 9 yesterday for the 1st time.
> Played alright...better than the normal 1st day of the season goes after not touching clubs since late October.
> Course came through the tough winter in okay shape but the greens did take a beating on some holes.



What?  Played golf while there is skiable terrain?


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> What?  Played golf while there is skiable terrain?


Yes! I do a good long season usually late Nov thru Early/Mid April every yr. This season I went Mid Nov to April 20th.
I love skiing but I really enjoy other interests as well....I will golf April through October and then start thinking about starting my ski season!        I find it pretty cool that I can transition seamlessly between sports with very little downtime.     

Late Oct-Mid November is really the only time when I don't golf or ski----too cold to golf (don't care to hit off frozen ground) and not really much for the very early season WROD.
But I stay busy dealing with leaves!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 27, 2015)

Golf????  There is no thrill there.  MTB'ing starts today for me.  And you penance for the above, is to bring beers to the Zoomer Bar next year on opening day!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Golf????  There is no thrill there.  MTB'ing starts today for me.  And you penance for the above, is to bring beers to the Zoomer Bar next year on opening day!!!



I can absolutely do that!


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

Well my wife and will golf soon and we will MTB soon as well.  Eventually when the weather is warmer then kayaking, paddle boarding, half boarding and attempt surfing.  We will throw in a little tennis and a hike/climb or two and then we will be ready for ski season again.  Probably spend a few days holding down beach chairs.

In any case, golf is in the plans for Sunday since our son has a lacrosse game that ends at 1.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 27, 2015)

Tomorrow wil be my first day out this season , looking forward to it . havent had a club in my hand since Late October ..


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Figured now is as good a time as any to start this.
> Anyone been out yet?    I was at my local course (Exeter CC, Exeter NH) playing 9 yesterday for the 1st time.
> Played alright...better than the normal 1st day of the season goes after not touching clubs since late October.
> Course came through the tough winter in okay shape but the greens did take a beating on some holes.





Warp Daddy said:


> Tomorrow wil be my first day out this season , looking forward to it . havent had a club in my hand since Late October ..



Technically, we have been ready with our golf bags and ski gear loaded!  Son's paintball stuff in there too!


----------



## mriceyman (Apr 27, 2015)

Live on a golf course but due to work probably wont get out until September or so 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 28, 2015)

My local golf course just replaced the giant clown head at the 19th hole with a new model whose mouth opens and closes.  This is going to wreak havoc on my handicap.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 28, 2015)

Just back from my opening round of the season ....meh ......shot a 42/43 ...85  for 18 . 

The Silly Stick and the little stick worked fine , but man , the blades were variable today . Best part of the round opening hole a Bird on a par four ..

All in all it was ok but im waiting for the weather to warm up ,  then you get ROLL baby ,no plugging


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 28, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> My local golf course just replaced the giant clown head at the 19th hole with a new model whose mouth opens and closes.  This is going to wreak havoc on my handicap.



Did they introduce any new colors to the golf ball selection?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 28, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Did they introduce any new colors to the golf ball selection?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They introduced a nice pastel lineup last year but they looked like rotten Easter eggs by Labor Day.  I've been urging them to experiment with two-tone because I bet they look super awesome speeding through the loop-the-loop between the giraffe's legs.


----------



## addseo1118 (May 1, 2015)

Your experience is so interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xwhaler (May 7, 2015)

Anyone looking for a beautiful, challenging course in the Seacoast NH/Maine area should check out The Ledges in York Maine.
Played there this past Sunday afternoon...walked the full 18, playing from the blues which was a good workout! Course has a lot of hills, water....tough track...above my ability level but enjoyed it.

Course in great shape---much nicer than the only other time I played it about 5 yrs ago.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 10, 2015)

Police and corrections officers in Sullivan county nyt get nice percentage off playt mid week in this area. I hear.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 10, 2015)

Played 3 times last week . Meh,  still mired in the mid eighties , shot  18 hole rounds of 84/ 85/ 84 . 

My approach  needs work , putting and driving still ok , but i cant seem to "dial in " the approach close to the pin yet , unless i use a very "choked up "  5 hybrid ., the blades are inconsistent 

It will come with more play but until then just have to be patient .  Great golf weather here last week tho in the mid to hi 80's


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 15, 2015)

Finally had a decent round today a 38/40/78 .  Conditions are now such we are getting roll and the greens are holding well, so its easier to dial in the approach shot . :grin:


----------



## xwhaler (May 20, 2015)

Wknd # 2 coming up of a tour of Maine golf courses
Last wknd: Links at Outlook   S Berwick ME
This wknd: Diadema          North Anson ME
Next: Belgrade Lakes (really looking fwd to this as it's a top 100 in the US and consistently #1 public in ME)


----------



## splunge (May 29, 2015)

Let me know how it goes at outlook, I might be playing a tournament there later in the summer. I play mostly around the Merrimack valley area in MA, my home course is Long Meadow in Tewksbury.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jun 4, 2015)

OK I could not resist - it always appears in these golf threads.  Give it a second to get rolling!






Damn he was funny!


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 5, 2015)

splunge said:


> Let me know how it goes at outlook, I might be playing a tournament there later in the summer. I play mostly around the Merrimack valley area in MA, my home course is Long Meadow in Tewksbury.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Outlook is a great course...not overly long...plays 6004 from the blues so not overly long. Need to be accurate though especially on the front 9 which plays as links style. End up in the tall grass off the fairway and it can be tough to find your ball much less hit out.
Back 9 in more hilly, traditional old new England style course through the woods. 
Brother in law is a member there this season and my in laws have a place in Ogunquit so I will be there a few more times this summer.
Clubhouse is awesome for a post round beverage. Enjoy it!


----------



## C-Rex (Jun 25, 2015)

This past snowboard season tapped me out.  I just couldn't say no with all the snow we got and I WAY overspent my budget.  Worth it, on one hand, but my golf season is suffering as a result.  Courses are so expensive in CT.  I really have to hunt for deals and try to go at off times.  

 My parents retired and are doing the snowbird thing in Florida.  I wanted to have something to do with my dad when I go visit, so I started getting more into golf.  I'm totally hooked now.  I'm still a hacker but getting better.  I played a lot of baseball when I was younger so it took me a while to break those swing habits.  I'm finally hitting solid, straight drives and approach shots.  My short game has always been pretty good but lately it has suffered since I've been concentrating on striking so much.  One day it'll all come together.  I just need more time on the course and maybe a few lessons.  In the mean time, I'm loving the great weather and time with my pop.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 6, 2015)

Had an eagle this am and continuing my tendency to be a streaky player have had 3 sucessive rounds of 79 after following 5 successive rounds of 81  .we have been out 17 times this yr so far , averaging 81 . so pleased that am able to continue to improve ever so slightly over last season . At 72 my new goal is to shoot my age :wink: it,ll be a stretch my best is 75 so far .


Dr Jeff had given me some advice a few yrs ago that helped me  to mentally break through the sub 80 barrier and today was my 20th round sub 80 in last 4 yrs ....Thanks again doc !!!


----------



## mriceyman (Jul 9, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Had an eagle this am and continuing my tendency to be a streaky player have had 3 sucessive rounds of 79 after following 5 successive rounds of 81  .we have been out 17 times this yr so far , averaging 81 . so pleased that am able to continue to improve ever so slightly over last season . At 72 my new goal is to shoot my age :wink: it,ll be a stretch my best is 75 so far .
> 
> 
> Dr Jeff had given me some advice a few yrs ago that helped me  to mentally break through the sub 80 barrier and today was my 20th round sub 80 in last 4 yrs ....Thanks again doc !!!



Just think that your goal may get easier in time.. Or maybe not lol


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 26, 2015)

Boys wknd this wknd. Playing Green Mtn National on Saturday and Killington GC Sunday.
Staying at K Sat night...should be a fun little trip to see some nicely regarded courses.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 31, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Boys wknd this wknd. Playing Green Mtn National on Saturday and Killington GC Sunday.
> Staying at K Sat night...should be a fun little trip to see some nicely regarded courses.



Back from the wknd...quick impressions on each course
Green Mtn National: spectacular---really a 1st class operation---gorgeous driving range and holes 1-18 provided really nice visual layout. Course in very nice shape. The only cons and I'm nitpicking are the greens could have been a bit nicer--lot of cleat/divot marks that I don't normally see on $90+ courses.
Very challenging course---played the blues which led to a lot of accurate placement with the 3 wood/driver off the tee.   Mostly flat on the front 9 with more elevation on the back.

Can definitely see why it is annually regarded among the top courses in VT.

Killington: okay course, not worth the $ they charge ($85 with cart) 
     Pro shop guy was a bit unfriendly when we asked about playing as a 5 some---he went on and on about how this was one of their busier days of the season and there was nothing he could do to even attempt to accommodate that. Maybe, just maybe if we showed up at 2pm on a random weekday could he possibly try to work something out.
I get if the course is busy but place was fairly empty to be honest----we played in under 4 hours with about a 15 minute break at the turn.
His attitude and the attitude of others on the course was pretty marginal---$6 hot dogs at the turn was also a bit of a turn off.
Got the sense they need some education in the people/customer service business---most courses especially in Northern New England that I've played dont see a lot of traffic and do all they can to make guests feel welcome.

We booked through K central reservations and the Pro Shop put our group of 5 as a 4 some + 1 guy playing solo---zero common sense used that I've never seen in all my yrs of playing golf.

We worked it out with the starter to play as 3 + 2   (the 2 some behind us were bad golfer friends and were always a hole and a half ahead of the next group)

We thought the layout was nice but they don't maintain it nearly as well as GMNGC. Tough course tho---lot of sneaky break on the greens. Greens were in very good shape though.
A $45 quality (with cart) course most other places----feel K is using it as a loss leader to get people up there in the summer to stay in empty condos.
Really nice views of K and Pico though and time with friends made it a lot of fun.

I'd probably play it again if we got a great deal but not for $85 again---if ever play golf up there again I'd probably just play GMNGC 2x.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 10, 2015)

Shot a best ever 37/36  a 73 for 18 holes , one less than my age &#55357;&#56846;.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 10, 2015)

Shot a best ever 37/36  a 73 for 18 holes today , one less than my age .


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 10, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Shot a best ever 37/36  a 73 for 18 holes today , one less than my age .



Thats strong .. What course


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 10, 2015)

Gilbert Greens here in NNY


----------



## moresnow (Sep 10, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Shot a best ever 37/36  a 73 for 18 holes , one less than my age .



So you're saying the key to a good round is a bum hip.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 21, 2018)

Just finished my season so at 75 , averaged 80 for 42 rounds , 1.90 / hole putting avg. so pretty satisfied at this age .


----------

